# الاختصارات فى عالم السيارات



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*الاختصارات والمصطلحات فى عالم السيارات*

مقدمة :

عالم السيارات يحتوى على العديد من الاسامى العلمية و المصطلحات الكبيرة المعقدة فى معظم الاحيان

لذلك لجأ العلماء و المختصين باختصار هذة المصطلحات للتسهيل

ولكن بعد مدة اصبحت الاختصارات هى المتداوله لدرجة انه تم نسيان المصطلح الاساسى وهو اهم بكثير من الاختصار

اليس كذلك؟

وفى هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بعرض قائمة لكل الاختصارات والمصطلحات المتداولة التى اعرفها فى عالم السيارات وساقوم بشرح كل منها شرح سريع عسى ان يستفيد بها كل رواد الموقع و محبى السيارات



4WD :-

Four Wheel Drive

أي السير بالأربع عجلات، و هو نظام مخصص للطرق
الوعرة سواء الجبلية أو الرملية، حيث تتعرض السيارة
للغوص في الرمال إن لم يكن الدفع موزعاً على العجلات الأربع،
أما في الطرق الجبلية فيحدث أن تعلق عجلة في الهواء دون أن
تلمس الأرض و هنا أيضاً يكون من المفيد استخدام هذا النظام

__________________________________________

( ---A--- )


ABC :-

Active Body Control


أي الرقابة الفاعلة على جسم السيارة، و المقصود هو معادلة
الطرد المركزي الذي يجبر السيارة على الميل في المنحنيات
عند السير بسرعات عالية ، و يكون ذلك باستخدام نظام استشعار
و تحكم الكتروني لرفع مستوى السيارة في الناحية المنخفضة
عن طريق أسطوانة هيدرولوكية في المساعد ( Damper ) تتلقى أوامرها من
الحاسب الآلي للسيارة ( ECU ).. و فائدة ذلك المباشرة ليس فقط راحة الراكب
و إنما أيضاً ثبات العجلات بشكل أفضل على الأرض مما يزيد من
الأمان في السيارة بشكل عام.. و يرتبط هذا النظام بشكل كبير مع
نظام ESP

__________________________________________________ ___

ABS :-

"Anti-Blockier-System Or Anti Lock Brake System

و هو ما يسمى بمانع الانغلاق، و المقصود هو مراقبة دوران العجلات
الأربع على انفراد و توصيل هذه الأرقام إلى حاسب السيارة الذي يعطي
أوامره عند الفرملة الكاملة في وجود زيت أو جليد بفتح صمامات الفرامل
بشكل ترددي متقطع، و يكون نتيجة ذلك أولاً استمرار التحكم في اتجاه السيارة
رغم الفرملة و الأرض الزلجة مما يعطي السائق فرصة لتفادي أي عائق أمامه،
و ثانياً يطول عمر الإطار نظراً لتوزع مسحات الفرامل عليه بشكل منتظم مما يضعف
فرصة وجود نقاط ضعف حادة فيه.. العيب الوحيد لمثل هذا النظام هو أن مسافة
الفرملة تطول، لكن هذا العيب يتضاءل أمام الفوائد السابقة خاصةً إذا ما راعى
السائق الضغط بقوة على الفرامل

ولقد تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل اوى فى موضوعى (بحث تقنيقى ومفصل عن الفرامل )
__________________________________________________ _

ACC :-

Adaptive Cruise Control

و هو نظام مرن لتثبيت السرعة بالتوافق مع سرعة السيارة التى تسير امامك بحيث
تظل المسافة بين السيارتين ثابتة في كل الأحوال سواء أسرعت السيارة
التى امامك أو أبطأت أو حتى فرملت، و هناك تطوير لهذا النظام بحيث يشمل
أيضاً جانب الطريق أى الحفاظ كذلك على المسافة بين جانب السيارة و حافة الطريق
.. مما يعمل بشكل قوى على تقليل نسبة الحوادث،

__________________________________________________ _


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

ACEA :-

Association des Constructeurs Europeens de l"Automobile

أي الاتحاد الأوربي لمصممي السيارات، و الذي يرجع إليه الفضل
في توحيد مواصفات عديدة منها على سبيل المثال تصنيف زيوت
المحركات وارقام الاوكتان و السيتان ووحدات القدرة والعزم
مما سهل على المهندسين و العملاء الكثير من التداخل والارتباك

__________________________________________________ ________

AERODYNAMIC :-

الإيروديناميكية هي علم حركة الهواء، و اوجه الاستفادة به في تصنيع السيارات
يتركز حتى الآن في مراعاة تقليل درجة مقاومة الهواء عند تصميم السيارة،
مما يساعد على تقليل استهلاك الوقود نظراً لاحتياج السيارة لقوة أقل للسير
في ظل وجود مقاومة أقل، و مما يذكر في هذا الصدد أن أقل معامل لمقاومة
الهواء في سيارات الركاب يبلغ حالياً cw 0.26 بينما تبلغ مقاومة بعض سيارات
الدفع الرباعي cw 0.45 ... ويعتبر هذا الرقم هام جدا ولكن لا يذكر كثير
فى مواصفات السيارات حيث انه لا يهم المستخدمين كثير ولا يعرفة الكثير غير المتخصصين
والمهندسين و الخبراء فى هذا المجال
ويعتمد ايضا على شكل الجسم الخارجى وانسيابية السيارة وصغر المساحة المتعرضة للهواء
Front Projected Area
__________________________________________________ ____

AIR BAG :-

الوسائد الهوائية من أهم ابتكارات وسائل الأمان في السيارة،
واصبح الان هناك انواع كثير منها : وسادة السائق - وسادة الراكب - الوسائد
الجانبية - وسائد النوافذ - وسائد القدمين.. و ينتشر في هذا المجال النظامين الأمريكي
و الأوربي وفقاً لارتباط درجة الأمان مع استخدام حزام الأمان،
وللعلم بالشئ يعتبر أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في وفاة الأميرة ديانا أنها لم تستخدم حزام الأمان
لاعتقادها بأنها جالسة في المقعد الخلفي و لا تحتاجه..و للوسائد الهوائية أيضاً
أضرار خاصة لمرتديي النظارات و لكراسي الأطفال التي توضع يمين السائق، علماً بأن
هذه السلبيات يمكن حلها قد قامت بعض مصانع السيارات قريباً إلى جعل السائق
عن طريق أحد الأزرار في لوحة التحكم من تعطيل مفعول وسادة الراكب الهوائية كي
لا تنطلق في اتجاه كرسي الآطقال الرضع عند الاصطدام… و قد بدأ استخدام وسادة
السائق عام 1980 في فئة S-Class من سيارات مرسيدس، و في عام 1988
تم عمل اول وسادة هوائية للراكب الذى بجانب السائق
__________________________________________________

ASR :-

Antriebsschlupfregelung Or Acceleration Slip Regulation

مصطلح تستخدمه شركة مرسيدس لنظامها الإلكتروني ضد دوران أحد الإطارات
بسرعة دون الالتصاق التام بالأرض مما يقلل من ثبات السيارة، و يتكون هذا
النظام بصفة أساسية من حساسات الدوران عند كل إطار
و من جهاز الكتروني للتقييم و إصدار الأوامر سواء للفرامل عند الإطار المعني
و هذا هو أحد النظامين المعتمدين، أو لتقليل دوران المحرك ذاته
وهو يتحكم في توزيع العزم على العجلات الأربع أثناء التسارع لتجنب انزلاق أي عجلة
وهو يعتبر جزء من اجزاء ال ABS
__________________________________________________

ATF :-

Automatic Transmission Fluid


أي زيت صندوق نقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي، و هو يستخدم كذلك كزيت
لمساعد التوجيه "سيرفو

______________________________________________


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله اخى الكريم على هذا العمل العظيم
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

لابد ان تقول منقول . 
http://www.stop55.com/vb/54003.html

مشكوررر على النقل


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (21 أغسطس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4WD :-
Four Wheel Drive


أي السير بالأربع عجلات، و هو نظام مخصص للطرق
الوعرة سواء الجبلية أو الرملية، حيث تتعرض السيارة 
للغوص في الرمال إن لم يكن الدفع موزعاً على العجلات الأربع،
أما في الطرق الجبلية فيحدث أن تعلق عجلة في الهواء دون أن
تلمس الأرض و هنا أيضاً يكون من المفيد استخدام هذا النظام

__________________________________________



( ---A--- )

ABC :-

Active Body Control


أي الرقابة الفاعلة على جسم السيارة، و المقصود هو معادلة
الطرد المركزي الذي يجبر السيارة على الميل في المنحنيات
عند السير بسرعات عالية ، و يكون ذلك باستخدام نظام استشعار 
و تحكم الكتروني لرفع مستوى السيارة في الناحية المنخفضة
عن طريق أسطوانة هيدرولوكية في المساعد ( Damper ) تتلقى أوامرها من 
الحاسب الآلي للسيارة ( ECU ).. و فائدة ذلك المباشرة ليس فقط راحة الراكب
و إنما أيضاً ثبات العجلات بشكل أفضل على الأرض مما يزيد من
الأمان في السيارة بشكل عام.. و يرتبط هذا النظام بشكل كبير مع 
نظام ESP

__________________________________________________ ___

ABS :-

"Anti-Blockier-System Or Anti Lock Brake System 

و هو ما يسمى بمانع الانغلاق، و المقصود هو مراقبة دوران العجلات
الأربع على انفراد و توصيل هذه الأرقام إلى حاسب السيارة الذي يعطي
أوامره عند الفرملة الكاملة في وجود زيت أو جليد بفتح صمامات الفرامل 
بشكل ترددي متقطع، و يكون نتيجة ذلك أولاً استمرار التحكم في اتجاه السيارة
رغم الفرملة و الأرض الزلجة مما يعطي السائق فرصة لتفادي أي عائق أمامه،
و ثانياً يطول عمر الإطار نظراً لتوزع مسحات الفرامل عليه بشكل منتظم مما يضعف
فرصة وجود نقاط ضعف حادة فيه.. العيب الوحيد لمثل هذا النظام هو أن مسافة 
الفرملة تطول، لكن هذا العيب يتضاءل أمام الفوائد السابقة خاصةً إذا ما راعى 
السائق الضغط بقوة على الفرامل

ولقد تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل الممل اوى فى موضوعى (بحث تقنيقى ومفصل عن الفرامل )
__________________________________________________ _

ACC :-

Adaptive Cruise Control


و هو نظام مرن لتثبيت السرعة بالتوافق مع سرعة السيارة التى تسير امامك بحيث 
تظل المسافة بين السيارتين ثابتة في كل الأحوال سواء أسرعت السيارة 
التى امامك أو أبطأت أو حتى فرملت، و هناك تطوير لهذا النظام بحيث يشمل 
أيضاً جانب الطريق أى الحفاظ كذلك على المسافة بين جانب السيارة و حافة الطريق
.. مما يعمل بشكل قوى على تقليل نسبة الحوادث،

__________________________________________________ _

ACEA :-

Association des Constructeurs Europeens de l"Automobile 



أي الاتحاد الأوربي لمصممي السيارات، و الذي يرجع إليه الفضل
في توحيد مواصفات عديدة منها على سبيل المثال تصنيف زيوت
المحركات وارقام الاوكتان و السيتان ووحدات القدرة والعزم 
مما سهل على المهندسين و العملاء الكثير من التداخل والارتباك

__________________________________________________ ________

AERODYNAMIC :- 


الإيروديناميكية هي علم حركة الهواء، و اوجه الاستفادة به في تصنيع السيارات 
يتركز حتى الآن في مراعاة تقليل درجة مقاومة الهواء عند تصميم السيارة، 
مما يساعد على تقليل استهلاك الوقود نظراً لاحتياج السيارة لقوة أقل للسير 
في ظل وجود مقاومة أقل، و مما يذكر في هذا الصدد أن أقل معامل لمقاومة
الهواء في سيارات الركاب يبلغ حالياً cw 0.26 بينما تبلغ مقاومة بعض سيارات
الدفع الرباعي cw 0.45 ... ويعتبر هذا الرقم هام جدا ولكن لا يذكر كثير
فى مواصفات السيارات حيث انه لا يهم المستخدمين كثير ولا يعرفة الكثير غير المتخصصين
والمهندسين و الخبراء فى هذا المجال
ويعتمد ايضا على شكل الجسم الخارجى وانسيابية السيارة وصغر المساحة المتعرضة للهواء
Front Projected Area 
__________________________________________________ ____

AIR BAG :-



الوسائد الهوائية من أهم ابتكارات وسائل الأمان في السيارة، 
واصبح الان هناك انواع كثير منها : وسادة السائق - وسادة الراكب - الوسائد 
الجانبية - وسائد النوافذ - وسائد القدمين.. و ينتشر في هذا المجال النظامين الأمريكي
و الأوربي وفقاً لارتباط درجة الأمان مع استخدام حزام الأمان،
وللعلم بالشئ يعتبر أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في وفاة الأميرة ديانا أنها لم تستخدم حزام الأمان 
لاعتقادها بأنها جالسة في المقعد الخلفي و لا تحتاجه..و للوسائد الهوائية أيضاً 
أضرار خاصة لمرتديي النظارات و لكراسي الأطفال التي توضع يمين السائق، علماً بأن 
هذه السلبيات يمكن حلها قد قامت بعض مصانع السيارات قريباً إلى جعل السائق
عن طريق أحد الأزرار في لوحة التحكم من تعطيل مفعول وسادة الراكب الهوائية كي 
لا تنطلق في اتجاه كرسي الآطقال الرضع عند الاصطدام… و قد بدأ استخدام وسادة 
السائق عام 1980 في فئة S-Class من سيارات مرسيدس، و في عام 1988 
تم عمل اول وسادة هوائية للراكب الذى بجانب السائق
__________________________________________________ 

ASR :-

Antriebsschlupfregelung Or Acceleration Slip Regulation



مصطلح تستخدمه شركة مرسيدس لنظامها الإلكتروني ضد دوران أحد الإطارات
بسرعة دون الالتصاق التام بالأرض مما يقلل من ثبات السيارة، و يتكون هذا 
النظام بصفة أساسية من حساسات الدوران عند كل إطار 
و من جهاز الكتروني للتقييم و إصدار الأوامر سواء للفرامل عند الإطار المعني
و هذا هو أحد النظامين المعتمدين، أو لتقليل دوران المحرك ذاته
وهو يتحكم في توزيع العزم على العجلات الأربع أثناء التسارع لتجنب انزلاق أي عجلة
وهو يعتبر جزء من اجزاء ال ABS
__________________________________________________ 

ATF :-

Automatic Transmission Fluid


أي زيت صندوق نقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي، و هو يستخدم كذلك كزيت 
لمساعد التوجيه "سيرفو

______________________________________________




( ---B --- ) 



BAS

Brems-Assistant-System


أي نظام الفرملة المساعد من مرسيدس، و المقصود به نظام إلكتروني يتحسس 
نية السائق عند ضغطه على دواسة الفرامل، فإذا كانت بيانات قوة و سرعة ضغطته
توضح أنه يريد الفرملة الكاملة السريعة فإن نظام التحكم الإلكتروني هذا يحقق هذه 
المهمة دون الانتظار لوصول الدواسة مثلاً إلى نهاية مجراها، مما يسرع بتوقف السيارة.. 
جدير بالذكر أن سرعة استجابة السائق بين رؤيته لعائقٍ ما و استجابته لتشغيل الفرملة
حوالي نصف ثانية علاوةً على زمن ضغطته للفرامل ذاتها

ناقص كمان يجيبوا حد يقول للسائق دوس فرملة والنبى

__________________________________________________ _______

Bi-Litronic


اسم تجاري لأحد المصابيح الأمامية من Borsch الألمانية، و هو نوع من المصابيح شديدة الإنارة 
و بعيدة المدى، الجديد في الأمر أن كلا النوعين الإنارة القريبة و البعيدة تخرج في هذا المصباح
من مصدر واحدٍ و ليس من اثنين كما تعودنا عشرات السنين

______________________________________________

Boxer-Motor



نوع من المحركات وجد شهرته في سيارات بورش و الخنفساء الألمانية(Betilz ) من VW،
و قد سمي كذلك نظراً لأن حركة أذرع الأسطوانات المتقابلة تذكر بقبضات الملاكمين المتلاحقة
لبعضهما..!! جدير بالذكر أن بورشه مؤسس الشركة المعروفة هو الأب الروحي لهذا المحرك،
و قد نفذ هذا التصميم الفذ في محرك الخنفساء الألمانية من VW عندما كان يعمل بها قبل
أن يؤسس شركته، ثم انتقل إلى مقره الجديد كصاحب لمصنع السيارات الرياضية الشهيرة 
و انتقلت معه هذة التقنية التي أثبتت جدارتها في كل من النسخ الشعبية 
و الرياضية الفاخرة،.. ومعلوم أن فرديناند بيتش أقوى رئيس ل VW 
على الإطلاق هو ابن أخت بورشه صاحب مجموعة شركات بورش الالمانية العريقة
بالتأكيد فالطيور على اشكالها تقع

__________________________________________________ ________



(---C---)


CAN

Controller Area Network

أي شبكة الربط بين الأجزاء و الوظائف الإلكترونية في السيارة لتتعامل مع بعضها البعض،
و لعل أفضل مثال هنا هو استخدام الحساسات المركبة علىABS,ASR)
وهى تعمل للنظامين معا وذلك بتوفيق من CAN

__________________________________________________ ____

Catalysator


أحد احد اجزاء مجموعة الشكمان أو مجموعة إخراج العادم، و وظيفته على وجه التحديد
إستكمال احتراق الغازات الخارجة مع العادم قبل خروجها للهواء مباشرةً مما يقلل من
الضرر الناشئ عنها، أما عن تركيب هذا الجزء فهو عبارة عن علبة من الحديد المقوى 
بداخلها كتلة من السيراميك تحتوي على عدد كبير جداً من الخلايا الدقيقة المبطنة بمادة
تحتوي على البلاتين لتحترق بداخلها الغازات تماما

__________________________________________________ __

CDI

Common-Rail-Diesel-Direct-Injection


المقصود به أن جميع وحدات الحقن في محرك الديزل تأخذ خليطها 
من وصلة واحدة (Common-Rail) تحت ضغطٍ عالٍ جداً، و يتم التحكم في
مراحل الحقن الكترونياً و دة كان السبب الاساسى فى تطور محركات
الديزل التطور الاخير وبدئها فى منافسة محركات البنزين فى القدرة والقوة

__________________________________________________ _

Ceramic


السيراميك مادة تتميز بخفتها مع تحملها الشديد للضغط و تماسكها العالي، 
و في الوقت الحالي نجد أهم اسغلال لها في الفرامل القرصية، 
و قد سبقت بورش (طراز Turbo) و مرسيدس (CL 55 AMG) في تنفيذ هذه الفكرة .. 
وقد صرحت الشركتان ان هذا النوع العنيد من الفرامل عمرة الافتراضى يصل إلى 
أكثر من 300.000 كم (نعم ثلاثمائة ألف كيلومتر) يعنى ممكن العربية يتعملها عمرة مرتين ولا حاجة
قبل مالفرامل تفسد

__________________________________________________ ____

Cetan-No

رقم السيتان

رقم يرمز به إلى سرعة اشتعال وقود الديزل.. و ينصح خبراء المحركات بديزلٍ لا تقل
درجة اشتعاله عن 50 حتى لا يتسبب في مشاكل بدء التشغيل المعتادة في 
البلاد ذات الشتاء البارد وهو يشبة رقم الاوكتان فى البنزين

________________________________________________

CO

Carbon Oxid

غاز أول أكسيد الكربون الضار، و هو أحد غازات العادم غير كامل الاحتراق ويسبب استنشاقة الوفاة

وسمى بالموت الاحمر لان الانسان الذى يموت مختنقنا بهذا الغاز يكون وجهه احمر اللون بسبب اندفاع الدماء اليه

__________________________________________________ _

Compressor

من الاسم هو ضاغط، و يستخدم في أجهزة التكييف لضغط غاز التبريد و ضخه
، أما في المحرك فيستخدم في ضغط الهواء و حقنه إلى داخل المحرك لرفع 
قدرته بشكلٍ ملحوظ، و نظراُ لأن جزءاً من الطاقة أو القدرة الناتجة الجديدة يستغل
في تشغيل الضاغط ولانه يأخذ حركته من المحرك فإننا نلاحظ أن 
استهلاك الوقود يكون نسبياً مرتفع في السيارات التي تعمل بهذا المبدأ،
و هذا النظام يستخدم منذ عشرات السنين، 
و كان قديماً يقتصر على السيارات الرياضية الفخمة التي كانت تستعمله 
لفترة قصيرة أثناء سيرها ثم تحول إلى النظام العادي للتشغيل حتى لا يجهد
المحرك 

__________________________________________________ ____

CVT-Gearbox

نوع من صناديق التروس (نقل الحركة) الأتوماتيكية، و تتميز بأنها انسيابية جداُ في نقل الحركة 
فتريبا لا يشعر الراكب بالنقل من سرعة إلى أخرى.. و نذكر هنا أن من أول من بدأ استخدام 
هذا الأسلوب الرائع شركة DAF ثم تلاها حديثاً شركة تويوتا اليابانية و أودي الألمانية

__________________________________________________ __________



(---D---)



Data-Bus

كابلات لنقل و توزيع البيانات و الأوامر الإلكترونية في السيارات الحديثة (مثل مرسيدس:CL 500)

__________________________________________________ __

DI

Direct Injection



أي الضخ المباشر لخليط الوقود إلى غرف الاحتراق سواء في
محرك الديزل أو البنزين.. هذا النوع من الضخ يفيد في الوصول 
إلى أفضل درجات الاحتراق للوقود مما برفع من كفاءة المحرك

____________________________________________

DOHC :-

Double Overhead Camshaft 



وهو نظام وجود كامتان علوياتان فى المحرك وهذا معناه دقة افضل فى فتح وغلق
الصمامات وبالتالى حريق افضل فقدرة اعلى

__________________________________________________ ______________


Dummy

دمية أو مجموعة من الدمى التي توضع في السيارات عوضاً عن الركاب الحقيقيين
أثناء اختبارات الاصطدام و غيرها، و تزود بحساسات و مؤشرات عديدة لمختلق القياسات،
و غالباً ما يؤدي ذلك إلى دراسات دقيقة لأمان و سلامة الركاب مما يزيد بالطبع من فرص
نجاة الركاب الحقيقيين وتستخدمها كل شركات السيارات الان

________________________________________________



(---E---)


E-Gas :-

المقصود بها الاستغاضة عن السلك الميكانيكي المتصل بدواسة الوقود في السيارة 
بسلك آخر كهربائي يتيح التحكم الألكتروني في الضخ من الخزان إلى المحرك..

حتى هذا تريد الشركات ان تخفف عن السائق به ففى هذا النظام يكفى فقط ان يلمس
دواسة البنزين ويقوم هذا النظام بالتفاعل مع نظام ACC السابق ذكره لكى تسير السيارة بانتظام
وتزيد وتقلل السرعة تلقائيا بل ان بعض الشركات طورت هذا النظام لكى يعمل 
دون حتى الضغط على الدواسة
__________________________________________________ _

ESP :-

Electronic Stability Program



أى التحكم الذاتي للسيارة في فرملة العجل انفرادياً لمنع السيارة من الاستجابة لقوى
الطرد المركزى في المنحنيات، فعلى سبيل المثال تتم فرملة العجلة الأمامية الخارجية للمساعدة
في عدم خروج السيارة عن مسارها في المنحنيات حتى لو كانت مسرعة، 
و ببساطة فمعنى هذا صناعة السيارات تريد أن تثبت بذلك أنه حتى الذين لا يعرفون من 
فنون القيادة شيئاً فإن بإمكانهم الاستمتاع بالأمان مع استعراض مهاراتهم في 
محاولة قلب السيارة او عمل حادثةبالسيارة، وذلك لانالسيارة لن تستجيب لهم 
و ستظل ثابتة مهما أخطأوا، هذا بالطبع إن كان في مقدورهم دفع ثمن تلك التكنولوجيا

__________________________________________________ ___

EDC :-

Electronic Diesel Control


التحكم الإلكتروني في أنظمة ضخ الديزل مما يزيد من كفاءة المحرك ويحكم نسبة
الوقود الداخلة الى الاسطوانة فيؤدى الى توفير الوقود وزيادة القدرة

__________________________________________________ ____

EHB :-

Electro-Hidraulic-Break


الاستعاضة عن عضلات أرجل السائق بمساعدة مضخات هيدروليكية للضغط على الفرامل
حين يريد ذلك، فيكفيه فقط بداية الضغط !! او لمس الدواسة

وهو نظام مساعد يركب فى الغالب مع نظام BAS السابق ذكره ( عشان تكمل بقى )
__________________________________________________ ________

EON :-


Enhanced Other Network


القدرة على التقاط إشارات النشرات المرورية من إذاعات أخرى أيضاً غير تلك التي 
يسمعها السائق، و هنا يوقف جهاز الراديو إذاعة المحطة الحالية ليسمع السائق 
النشرة المرورية و ما بها من أخبار تهم الطريق الذي يسير فيه، ثم يعود المذياع بعد 
انتهاء تلك النشرة أتوماتيكياً للمحطة التي كان عليها وهو نظام مشهور ومتبع حاليا


__________________________________________________ ________



(---F---)



Floating Car Area :-

نظام إخباري أتوماتيكي يرسل معلومات لمراكز قيادة الطرق يوضح حالة الطريق الذي 
تسير السيارة فيه، بمعنى أن السيارة ما زالت تسير مثلاً أم لا، مما يعني توضيح حجم 
حالة الزحام على الطرق لتوجيه السيارات الأخرى لتفاديها ..

وهذا النظام مازال اختبارى حتى الان
__________________________________________________ __________

FSI :-

Fuel Stratified Injection 


أي الضخ المباشر لخليط الوقود إلى غرف الاحتراق.. 
هذا النوع من الضخ يفيد في الوصول إلى أفضل درجات الاحتراق للوقود
مما يرفع من كفاءة المحرك

__________________________________________________ __________



(---G---)
Gas-Generator :-

وهى جزء من ال Air Bag 
وهى مولد او مضخة الهواء التي تقوم بنفخ الوسادة الهوائية في جزءٍ صغيرٍ من الثانية

__________________________________________________ __________

GPS :-

Global Position System Or Graphical Point Control 


و هو نظام لتحديد الموقع بدرجة خطأٍ تقل عن الخمسة أمتار.. 
هذا النظام يعتمد على مجموعة من الأقمار الصناعية مهمتها تحديد المحاور و الاتجاهات
سواء للطائرات أو للسفن و السيارات.. و هو اللبنة الأساسية في نظام التوجيه الذي
تسعى شركة BMW الألمانية لتنفيذه لأول مرة في الدول العربية على أرض دولة الإمارات
وقد قمت بالتكلم عن هذا الموضوع من قبل فى موضوعى ( هل نقود السيارة ام هى التى تقودنا؟ )

__________________________________________________ ____________________



(---H---)

HC


Hydrogen Oxid 

وهو غاز خطر جدا وسام ويخرج من عادم السيارة
ووظيفة ال Catalysator الاساسية هى تنقيته والتخلص منه

__________________________________________________ _________

Head-up-Display


نظام لعرض بيانات السيارة مباشرةً على الزجاج الأمامي أمام السائق، و هو موجود 
منذ فترة كبيرة جدا في الطائرات الحربية المقاتلة، هذا و قد طورته شركة كاديلاك لاستخدامه
في طرازاتها الاختبارية الحديثة مثلImaj و غيرها

وبالطبع هو موجود فى السيارة المعجزة BMW موديل 2005 الفئة الخامسة والسابعة ولقد رأيته
بنفسى وصراحة كنت كاننى فى حلم او اشاهد فليم من افلام الخيال العلمى لانك تشاهد
الكلام و المؤشرات كلها شفافة امامك على الزجاج وفى نفس الوقت ترى الطريق
__________________________________________________ ______

hp :-

Horse Power



وهى غنية عن التعريف بالطبع
وحدة شائعة الاستخدام لقياس قدرة المحرك في أمريكا والعالم و هي أكبر قليلاً من الحصان الآوربي،
و بالتحديد 1hp = 1.0439 PS

__________________________________________________ ____________

Hybrid-System


المقصود به ازدواج نظام الحركة، أي أن السيارة مزودة بمحركين، و عادةً ما يكون 
أحدهما كهربائي يعمل على بطارية السيارة المخصصة لهذا الغرض، و الثاني يعمل
بالوقود العادي و هو يقوم في نفس الوقت بشحن البطارية التي يعتمد عليها الأول.. 
جدير بالذكر أن من أوائل النسخ التجارية المتوفرة في الأسواق الأوربية و الأمريكية 
الآن طراز Toyota Prius وقد تكلمت بالتفصيل الممل عن هذا الموضوع فى موضوعى
( السيارات المزدوجة بداية لتكنولوجيا جديدة فى عالم السيارات )



منقول


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وان شاء هكمل معاك الموضوع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 أغسطس 2007)

AC : Air Conditioner مكيف الهواء

وهو جهاز يستمد حركتة من عمود المرفق بالسيارة ويعمل على معالجة الهواء وتهيئتة داخل حيز الركوب ( الكبينة ) . او التدفئة بواسطة درجة حرارة المحر كبالسيارة 

________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________

ACIS : ACOUSTIC CONTROL INDUCTION SYSTEM

نظام حث السيطرة السمعى . وهو يركب على حد علمى فى مجمع السحب وهو موجود فى تويوتا .

________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________


ان شاء الله هحط موضوع شامل من الالف الى الياى فى الاختصارات .


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

مفيد جدا ويسلمو يدياتك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام
وارجو ممن لديه باقي الختصارات ارفاقها


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63886


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكر خاص للاخ محمد ابو زهرة على الاهتمام والافادة


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## silisee_mech (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي على النقل موضوع كلش حلو ومفيد


----------



## غسان التكريتي (28 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل يا اخ محمد حسن ونرجو الاستمرار لما هو خير للمنتدى


----------



## إبن السعيد (28 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز الاخ محمد حسن افادني الموضوع الجميل كثيرا شكرا عزيزي


----------



## فرج فركاش (28 يوليو 2008)

ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه
شكر ياخى الكريم​


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنوتة مسلمة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## shaheen83 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you for much


----------



## ahmedzizo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرااااا على الموضوع الجامده ده
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسن سليمان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## م زياد حسن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي محمد على هذه المعلومات التي كثيرا ما نسمعها و لم نكن نعرف ما تعني تماما 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الاختصارات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (23 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة[.h;*​


----------



## محمود جميل (23 يناير 2009)

http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## virtualknight (23 يناير 2009)

لا يمكنني اختيار كلمات تجزيك حقك من الشكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## برنس البرنس (27 يناير 2009)

جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## اياس نصار (27 يوليو 2009)

هل بالامكان تحميل كتب حول هذا الموضوع وشرح تفصيلي اكثر عن نظام حقن البنزين وطريقة العمل والوظائف


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد حسن نصر
وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 أغسطس 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تمام


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المميز الجميل ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك​مع تحياتي​د.أحمد زكي​​


----------



## albsqlony (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى الفاضل


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك لله فيك على هذه المصطلحات


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (19 يونيو 2011)

يسلمووووو اخ محمد على الموضوع الجميل دا ونتمنى المزيد دائما


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الثعلب2000 (21 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد عضيمة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lthis sub is usfel


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع وصاحبه اروع نتمنى الاستمرار وتكملة باقي السلسلة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## صهيب مسلم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بوركت الجهود

موضوع مهم لا غنى عنه

سأراجعه بين الحين والآخر بإذن الله*​


----------

